# best place to buy seed



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

where is the best place yall like to buy seed? cheapest, quality, cheapest lol etc. At the moment the local feedstore was as cheap as anywhere online once you added shipping. I am looking at some seed that ive found online quite a bit cheaper but was wondering if there was somewhere better taht everyone goes to.

Also has anyone planted crabgrass or have any dealings with it? Any recomendations for a summer time grass that can be planted in oats/rye tec in winter on same field? I already have bermuda i was just wanting to try something different and crabgrass seemed promising.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Most of my dealings with crabgrass has been trying to get rid of it! The animals eat it fine but it matures well ahead of my timothy in my area and leaves hummocks in the field that make it real rough if left unattended.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Crabgrass seed is in short supply this year due to the drought. Most of it is raised in TX and OK under dryland conditions.
You might try the following for crabgrass seed:
L Stewart Co, Hennessey OK, 405-853-4488
Chuck Grimes, Hennessey OK, 405-853-2607
Elstel Seed & Farm, Ardmore OK, 580-223-8782

Two of the better forage varieties are Quick-N-Big and Red River


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Locally and that restricts what you plant. I have gone off and bought from afar, but the shipping costs ate me up.

Mark


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought some crabgrass seed from Elstel farms out of oklahoma. In my case it was much cheaper than buying local. It would seem that since they sell to stores cheaper that the store could sell it the same price as the supplier and still make money.They were going to have to ship it n after i ordered it anyway ...but after they stopped looking crazy at me for wanting crabgrass seed they quoted an extremy high price. I ordered some bermuda (justine seed company..?? from somewhere around lower ft worth) and it was cheaper than local. I bought another varity of bermuda local as the cost was the same or a little better.---What ive learned...Grass seed is very expensive and seeing a little bag that cost hundreds of dollars makes you want to cry. Its best to shop around. Also when you mix with sand to plant make sure you use a screened sand. Bags from a lumber yard was and the playground sand from lowes was not. What happens is on the broadcaster (at least my brothers) there was a piece of plywood on the "floor" of the broadcaster where the little propeller thing is at and the few little pieces of gravel that was in the lowes unscreened playground sand ate into the plywood. So buy screened sand or filter it somehow before hand.


----------

